# Little Green Sprang Bag



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Another little sprang bag was finished this week. This is done with cotton crochet yarn. 60 threads are being worked on this bag. The thick white and blue strings are used as spacers for the rows.











As the space gets tight I use this afghan crochet hook to work the yarn. This hook is longer than the average crochet hook and is very useful for this project.











The middle row gets a long thread to hold the shape of the bottom, then the sides are sewn up and knots are tied. bag is turned inside out to hide the knots. Double loops of single yarns are used to close the bag, making a less bulky top hem than a three strand braid would have.

There is five rows with Z twist, switch to 4 rows S twist, switch to 4 rows Z twist, close up the middle. I will definitely work this yarn again. These small bags will be handy for practicing different patterns.











I modified my cardboard loom with a hole and tied a loop of string through it so I could use it to anchor a three strand braid I was making for another bag. Just a simple idea to pass along to help work on the bus.

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This one came out very tidy.
Nice work, as always.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Your spranging is fascinating and the bag looks great.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Franco, you make such neat stuff.

I thought of you immediately when I saw that there is a class on Sprang being offered at the Fibre Festival here in Alberta in the summer! You should come so I can meet you in person!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for your comments.

I'm really happy with my current level of expertise. I feel like I have a handle on the craft. Far from where I was two years ago.

Below is my first attempt at sprang in Dec 2009. I call it my "sad sprang."

I am glad I posted the picture on my blog because I can show people that anybody can do this if you keep trying.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice. I would think the movement of the bus would be somewhat of a challenge, but if so, you have dealt with it very well. Using your time on the bus meets well with the smaller size bag, but can you make bigger bags the same way?
Thank you for sharing.
God bless,
jd


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I can make bigger bags. I am planning a folding frame to try next year.

I'll be blogging it when I get it done.

Have a good day!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You have inspired me. I pulled out my book on sprang, and between that and your pictures, I am sure I can do it! I just need to finish that pile of mending first... :teehee:

The book I have is from the seventies, and let me tell you-- ninety percent of the examples in that book are wall hangings that look EXACTLY like "Sad Sprang". Also there is an atrocious metallic-looking bikini. :umno: I'll pass on that project. Maybe a unique scarf instead?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Franco,

I think your sad sprang was trying to be a basketball net. 

Thanks for sharing the early pic. I love to see your progress. 
You rock the fibers! :rock:


----------

